# We Are Legion (We Are Bob)



## Dennis E. Taylor (Aug 31, 2016)

My novel, _We Are Legion (We Are Bob)_ is now up on Audible.com for pre-order. Release date is Sept 20th.

Link: We Are Legion

The e-book will be released on the same date.

Woot!


----------



## Droflet (Aug 31, 2016)

*Best of luck with the release, Biz. *


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 31, 2016)

Just a heads up that if you're in the UK, Audible.com will try to redirect you to the Audible.co.uk homepage - however, there's a link at the top to continue to Audible.com - click that, and you'll end up on the book page.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 31, 2016)

Good luck with it all!


----------



## Juliana (Aug 31, 2016)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Parson (Aug 31, 2016)

Sounds interesting. Best of Luck.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Sep 22, 2016)

E-book link on Amazon for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Sageish (Oct 20, 2016)

This book is ridiculously good! I'm 3/4 through the Audible version (great choice on the voice actor)... I really, really want to buy some paperback versions to give them as gifts... any idea when it's coming out?

Seriously, loving this story.

- Justin


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 21, 2016)

I somehow missed this when it was posted! I just went to check it out on Amazon, read inside for a while, and then bought it.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Oct 21, 2016)

Sageish said:


> This book is ridiculously good! I'm 3/4 through the Audible version (great choice on the voice actor)... I really, really want to buy some paperback versions to give them as gifts... any idea when it's coming out?
> 
> Seriously, loving this story.
> 
> - Justin



They have the files (DOCX and cover image). I've sent a follow-up email. Really, it should be Any Day Now. It'll be Createspace.

ETA: Ray Porter _is_ good. I've already gotten him confirmed for books 2 & 3.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 21, 2016)

Biz, huge congrats on this. This slipped by me somehow and when I just looked it up I was blown away by the amount of ratings and reviews you have! Way to go!!  It sounds awesome. Ill be sure to get this one


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 21, 2016)

Sageish said:


> Seriously, loving this story.



In the meantime, welcome to the chrons forum.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. Meanwhile, the setup guy emailed me back. He's just ordered a final proof, then the paperback is up. Probably mid-next-week.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 24, 2016)

I forgot to say - by, crikey, well done with this! I think I'll have to add it to my wish list. 

EDIT: And here's the ebook link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LWAESYQ/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Montero (Oct 24, 2016)

I saw your ad on Absolute Write, loved the title, read the sample, wished I had any book money left to buy it. On my to-buy list.


----------



## S Blake-Smy (Oct 24, 2016)

Just from the blurb, I have to say this looks really interesting. It seams there may be a dash of humour to it as well -- reminds me a little of Pratchett. definitely on the to-buy list!


----------



## Vaz (Oct 29, 2016)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 29, 2016)

Wow, how on earth did you get a hundred reviews in a month?! Thats some good going. I'll have to get that on the tbr list.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Oct 29, 2016)

Quellist said:


> Wow, how on earth did you get a hundred reviews in a month?! Thats some good going. I'll have to get that on the tbr list.



Well, I think the e-book has sold between 2000 & 2500 copies so far, and I've got 1700+ ratings on audible, and not everyone rates. So the numbers are definitely there.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 30, 2016)

I have two other things going right now (editing and reviewing), so I haven't had a chance to get back to this one since I bought it, but I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Montero (Oct 30, 2016)

Bizmuth - would you mind answering a couple of tech-ish questions on your pub?

1. How did you get the advert on Absolute Write that I spotted? Have looked in a few areas on there and couldn't spot any info.

2. Is your eBook DRM enabled?  Reason I am asking is I am using Calibre on a Linux platform for book reading - Amazon doesn't have anything for Linux machines. I tried to download your sample but Amazon just couldn't (wouldn't  ) see my PC so a download didn't work. I could read the sample in Google Chrome. I've only just started using Calibre (had no problem downloading samples from Smashwords). So I was wondering if it was something as simple as DRM enabled.

Other than that, look forward to reading the whole book and go you.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 30, 2016)

Bloody hell, Bizmuth, that's some outstanding success.

You must have sacrificed many goats to Apollo.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 30, 2016)

Montero said:


> Amazon doesn't have anything for Linux machines.



You could try Kindle's Cloud Reader using Chrome or Firefox: Kindle Cloud Reader


----------



## Montero (Oct 30, 2016)

Brian G Turner said:


> You could try Kindle's Cloud Reader using Chrome or Firefox: Kindle Cloud Reader



Thanks for the thought I'll take a longer look later today (went to look at it, but it wants me to log in before I get any info and now lunch is ready   ). Been avoiding Cloud things as we have an elderly rural phone line which can fail to connect to the internet all day, so I really want any eBook to be downloaded.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Oct 30, 2016)

Montero said:


> Bizmuth - would you mind answering a couple of tech-ish questions on your pub?
> 
> 1. How did you get the advert on Absolute Write that I spotted? Have looked in a few areas on there and couldn't spot any info.
> 
> ...



1. The ad at the top of AW is reserved for books by AW members. I think if you do an announcement on the site, AW Admin adds you to a list and you get the spot for a few days.

2. In cases where DRM wasn't enabled, I've seen that specified. Don't see it on my book, so I imagine it is enabled. The publisher makes that decision, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## Parson (Oct 31, 2016)

Montero said:


> Been avoiding Cloud things as we have an elderly rural phone line which can fail to connect to the internet all day, so I really want any eBook to be downloaded.



This shouldn't matter. The book is downloaded to your computer, but you can also access it from the cloud if and when you need to.


----------



## ralphkern (Nov 1, 2016)

Great stuff! It's on my TBR and looking forwards to it!


----------



## Edward Randall (Nov 30, 2016)

Bizmuth,
Your book popped up on my audible suggestions and with little thought I purchased it and started to listen about 24 hours ago.  I listen to approximately 10 books a month as I deliver boats nationwide and have nothing but time behind the wheel to do so.  I was literally in shock to find your personal messages on this blog and signed up immediately just to have a chance to write you.  I cannot remember, in the past 5 years of listening, to literally hundreds of books, having had such a constant smile on my face.  I actually hit pause, just past the mid way point,  to search for book 2.  I am going to be sincerely saddened when I reach the end if there is no more of your unbelievably fantastic story to read, (or, in my case, listen to).  Your ability to bring such a vast universe into what feels like a pocket size version of itself is beyond unique.  Your mastery of subtle yet intellectual humor has, as I mentioned above, me literally driving along grinning ear to ear.  Congratulations on an epic first book which I have to believe will find itself at the top of the NYT best sellers list.  Word is going to spread fast, if it hasn't already, and your genius well rewarded.  Thank you for your throughly entertaining gem!!! 
Sincerely,
Ed Randall
Hull on Wheels
Tampa, FL


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 30, 2016)

Edward Randall said:


> Thank you for your throughly entertaining gem!



And thanks for dropping in to comment, and welcome to the chrons forums.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the great comments!

And the 2nd book is coming out in March, 3rd in June. 2nd one is already with the editor.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Dec 4, 2016)

And I am now dancing around the room.

Audible's Best SF of the year for 2016






(For some reason, I can't see images on Chrons. I hope this shows up for some people)


----------



## Cathbad (Dec 4, 2016)

Bizmuth said:


> (For some reason, I can't see images on Chrons. I hope this shows up for some people)



It shows!  

Congrats!


----------



## ralphkern (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome! Great work bizmuth!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesomeness


----------



## Nick B (Dec 4, 2016)

Great work! Going to be a while till I can read it, the tbr pile is... Piling


----------



## ratsy (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow, huge congrats!!!

I just bumped it up my TBR pile and am 20℅ through on my kindle. 

Thoroughly loving it so far.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 4, 2016)

Great going, Biz.


----------



## Parson (Dec 5, 2016)

I have my blue tooth on my head and pausing my listening to type this. The book and the narration is FABULOUS! Expect a glowing review when I finish, likely tomorrow.... maybe tonight  --- By the way I like the cover of the Audible book much more than the paper back book. In fact (I hesitate to admit this) .... If I hadn't known it was your book I would not have started reading it. The cover and the "We are Bob" and later the "Bobiverse," made me think that was a send up of S.F. And I dislike, sometimes intensely dislike satire. --- What I would have missed if I had let that first impression dissuade me from reading it.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Dec 5, 2016)

The setup for the book was a little ragged, and we ended up with different covers, by different artists, for each medium. I've commissioned Jeff Brown to do proper covers in both form factors (1:1 and 3:2) for books 1, 2, and 3. I'll get the new versions attached to book 1 when book 2 comes out.


----------



## Parson (Dec 5, 2016)

Bizmuth said:


> The setup for the book was a little ragged, and we ended up with different covers, by different artists, for each medium. I've commissioned Jeff Brown to do proper covers in both form factors (1:1 and 3:2) for books 1, 2, and 3. I'll get the new versions attached to book 1 when book 2 comes out.



I'm sure I'll be seeing them. I can agree that I have listened to no SF this past year that touches this one in terms of narration and gripping story.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats, Bizmuth


----------



## Vaz (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats, Bizmuth!


----------

